# Dried mint for varroa mites



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

IN a very nonscientific, uncontrolled experiment:
With some mites showing up on sticky board testing (up to 30 per hive) I doused my two topbar hives with confectioner's sugar, and then a few weeks later placed dried apple mint on top of the topbars. Now a few weeks after placing that I've removed most of it at a few inspections and a mite count this week was <5 (1 in 50 sq in) and 0 (0 in 30 sq in) in my two hives. 

I had the apple mint, do not want it for anything else (had picked it all to keep it from overcrowding the chocolate mint I prefer), and thought the mild menthol of it might do some good until I get thymol for more definite non from nature chemical treatment. I was also hoping it'd fight my high beetle populations bt I see no sign of that! (The beetle blasters were overflowing- renewed them.)

As most research papers conclude, _more research is indicated._ Any thoughts or other experience?


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Wow. Cool. I'm gonna have to tell my hubby about this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Gibbs do some science on it if you have >1 hive- treat only one (or half of them) with mint, see if you can tell a difference and let us know what you get.

I might also plant mint nearby but don't get enough water there. Planting thyme near one hive but of course nothing like the dose of a thymol treatment.


----------

